# Problème réinstallation OS 9.1



## hulkyoann (30 Octobre 2009)

Tout d'abord bonjour à tous!
Je sais que ce sujet à été plein de fois abordé, mais je n'ai trouvé aucun moyen de le résoudre (mais peut-être que je suis bête!)
Mon problème est le suivant : J'ai un iMac G3 à 500MHz et 768Mo de Ram (je l'ai rajoutée) avec comme système Mac OS 10.4.11, 10.3.9, et 9.2. La ou ça coince c'est que le système 9.2 est très bizarre. Quand je suis dessus impossible de mettre un jeu en route, de me connecté à mon réseau, etc. J'ai un peu fouillé et j'ai remarqué que y'avait qu'une 10zaine de Tableau Bord. Je ne sais pas si c'est ça mais bon. Comme flemmard que je suis, je me dit je vais réinstaller. Alors, je fais tout comme il faut : j'insère le CD de Mac OS 9.1 (ce n'est pas un update je suis sur!), je redémarre l'ordi en appuyant sur la touche C, et là ... Rien, a part le dossier avec un point d'interrogation qui veut dire qu'il ne trouve pas de dossier système. 30 s plus tard il démarre en 10.4.11. Alors j'essaie une deuxième fois en appuyant sur ALT au démarrage mais il ne m'affiche pas le CD de Mac OS 9.1. J'essaie alors une autre possibilité, je redemarre en 10.4.11 et je vais dans préférence ->demarrage pour choisir le CD d'install, mais là aussi au démarrage il me met le dossier avec point d'interrogation.
Alors aidez moi s'il vous plait!^^

Voici les infos de l'ordi de l'app Informations Système

Modèle de l'ordinateur: iMac
Type de processeur : PowerPC 750 (33.11)
Nombre de processeur: 1
Vitesse du processeur : 500MHz
Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) : 256 Ko
Mémoire: 768Mo
Vitesse du bus: 100MHz
Versions ROM de demarrage : 4.A.9f1


Voilà c'est tout ce que je peux vous dire, je ne vois pas comment vous aidez plus pour me trouver une solution.
Je vous remercie d'avance d'avoir ce Topic et vous remercie d'avance de me répondre


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2009)

Première hypothèse qui me vienne à l'esprit, c'est que ton CD de Mac OS 9.1 soit en fait un CD d'installation d'un autre modèle de Mac (Power Mac, PowerBook), donc inutilisable sur un iMac !

Par ailleurs, disposant d'une config similaire à la tienne : PowerBook "Pismo" (G3, 500 Mhz, 1 Go/80 Go) sous 10.4.11 et 9.2.2, après maints tests, j'ai volontairement désactivé l'accès internet depuis le système 9.2.2 pour deux raisons (dont au moins une : la seconde, est aussi valable pour toi) :

- WiFi : il faut au minimum le système 10.3.4 (de mémoire) pour gérer les clés WPA, et vu la vulnérabilité des clés WEP &#8230; 

- Outils : les outils internet du système 9, dont voilà maintenant près de 9 ans que le développement a été arrêté, sont aujourd'hui carrément obsolètes, et rendent l'utilisation d'internet, au mieux très aléatoire, au pire, carrément insupportable.


----------



## hulkyoann (31 Octobre 2009)

Le truc c'est que mon père avait acheté en 2001 2 iMac G3, un à 400MHz en avril 2001 avec le CD de 9.1 et la mise à jour 9.2.2, un en novembre 2001 la mise à jour et évidemment avec le système 10.0.
Il a installé OS 9.2.2 sur les 2 ordis, et depuis se jour rien à changé.
Sauf que nous avanos changé les disques dur, et que nous avons changé de système d'exploitation.
Mais ce qui est des plus étrange, c'est que je peux démarrer sous OS 9.2.2 avec mon disque dur, mais pas sur un CD OS 9.1. Alors que je peux démarrer sur n'inporte quel autre CD!


----------



## Invité (31 Octobre 2009)

C'est pas lié à la version de "Mac Os Rom" de ce 9.1 qui serait inférieure à version d'origine du Mac ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2009)

Invité a dit:


> C'est pas lié à la version de "Mac Os Rom" de ce 9.1 qui serait inférieure à version d'origine du Mac ?



Tous les iMac G3 de 2001 démarrent avec 9.1 et Mac OS Rom 7.5.1, que ça soit les "early 2001" (le cas du 400, apparemment), ou les "summer 2001" (le cas du 500), c'était le seul iMac G3 à avoir été fourni avec une version de Mac OS X d'origine (10.1 et même 10.2 pour les derniers).


----------



## hulkyoann (1 Novembre 2009)

Bah moi j'ai le "summer 2001" et 9.1 s'installait dessus.
Je me demande si ce n'est pas le firmware de l'iMac, car quand on est passé à la version 10.0, il fallait mettre à jour le firmware. Je ne suis pas très sur.
A votre avis?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2009)

hulkyoann a dit:


> Bah moi j'ai le "summer 2001" et 9.1 s'installait dessus.
> Je me demande si ce n'est pas le firmware de l'iMac, car quand on est passé à la version 10.0, il fallait mettre à jour le firmware. Je ne suis pas très sur.
> A votre avis?



Pas du tout, j'ai eu naguère ici deux iMac G3 dont le firmware a été mis à jour pour OS X, un "summer 2000" à 450 Mhz et un "summer 2001" à 600 Mhz, je n'ai jamais éprouvé de problème à l'installation de Mac OS 9 !

Non, le problème, c'est le CD, si ton Summer 2001 est fourni avec OS X, tu dois avoir le CD d'installation de l'environnement "Classic", pourquoi n'utilises tu pas celui ci, l'installation se fait sans démarrer sur le CD, directement depuis OS X, ça serait plus simple !


----------



## Invité (1 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, le problème, c'est le CD, si ton Summer 2001 est fourni avec OS X, tu dois avoir le CD d'installation de l'environnement "Classic", pourquoi n'utilises tu pas celui ci, l'installation se fait sans démarrer sur le CD, directement depuis OS X, ça serait plus simple !



On peut booter (si le matos le permet) avec un sys9 installé depuis X ?


----------

